

Show HN: A tiny dev server that rebuilds your single-page app on refresh - akrymski
https://github.com/akrymski/reserver

======
i_ride_bart
Sheeeeyet this is so cool. My team uses gulp and we all HATE it. Going to play
around and see if we can replace gulp with this!!

~~~
akrymski
Thanks, would be interesting to learn about your stack. Let me know how you
get on, it's very easy to add custom build tools to reserver, literally a few
lines of code.

------
incidence
Cool! Just a note, gulp-browserify is kinda a bad example as its
deprecated/blacklisted.

~~~
akrymski
Thanks. Yeah I've used browserify directly within gulp before, and frankly I
just find it too much of a hassle to write configs for either build tools. I
use npm to script production builds and use reserver for debugging, which is
working really well for me.

